# Help/advice required. please



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a lowly Fujifilm Finepix S3200. Now having a bit of a problem.

The circular dial on the top for setting the scene, auto, video etc, keeps jumping from one setting to another

without me touching it.

Do you think it's an easy fix or does it need a camera shop for repair?

Is it worth the cost of repair if it needs sending away?

Any help or advice will be very much appreciated.

Thanks. Rob....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It is a five year old camera and it is unlikely serviceable through normal repair centres. You might find a Mr. Fixit type of person with parts from scrap cameras to perform repairs, though I suspect your money would be better spent on something new that has a warrantee. 

Later,
William


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> It is a five year old camera and it is unlikely serviceable through normal repair centres. You might find a Mr. Fixit type of person with parts from scrap cameras to perform repairs, though I suspect your money would be better spent on something new that has a warrantee.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Thanks for your input but that's what I was kinda thinking.

Rob....


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Given the fact that you can buy a new one for £50 on ebay I'd say it's what the insurance would call an uneconomical repair.


----------

